# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Skyline Drive Webcam

## katva

Now here is a webcam I can live with  :) 

http://www.nps.gov/shen/photosmultim...iew_webcam.htm

Plus, there's a link to the Fall Color Report, and a Big Meadow webcam as well.

Looks a little anemic right now, but it should get going soon!  Enjoy!

----------


## Rosemary

Beautiful!  Thank you.  We will get there someday.

----------


## JEK

Have  a night booked at the Inn on the 26th and hope the color is at peak!

----------


## katva

Nice!  I'm betting you will see some beautiful colors  :) 

Next weekened is the Balloon & Wine Festival here in Boyce---always a gorgeous weekend, and going to the "Glow" on Friday evening at dusk, when they light the hot air balloons all at once, is too beautiful.  My favrite time of year out here  :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## katva

It's looking very pretty right now!

----------


## JEK

The drive today.

 
    
 

The last one is the ceiling in our room at the Inn!

----------


## Dennis

Beautiful.

IMHO.

----------


## Rosemary

Just beautiful.

----------


## amyb

All good shots. I enjoyed your views-even the one of the ceiling.

----------


## katva

Very nice!  And that ceiling is gorgeous!

----------


## JEK

Dinner was not bad  :Wink:

----------


## katva

I bet it wasn't....I was just wondering! :)

----------

